# SPRT's Christmas Promo is LIVE!



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The *Self-Publishing Roundtable (SPRT)* is a weekly podcast run by indie writers for indie writers. We're also running monthly multi-author cross promos (see below list for more info).

*Upcoming Promos:*

25 - 27 November 2016: Christmas! (any festival/holiday that is celebrated during this time of year)
December 2016: NA - this be a crazy time of year to promo 

*Previous Promos:*

29 - 31 October 2016: Halloweeny Promo (Horror, Supernatural/Paranormal or Halloween-themed)
28 - 30 September 2016: Romance (including LGBT & Erotic Romance)
24 - 26 August 2016: Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror
27 - 29 July 2016: Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
22 - 24 June 2016: Romance
27 - 29 April 2016: Science Fiction & Fantasy

*BELOW IS OUR CURRENT PROMO*


Looking for another way to promote your Romance ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also-boughts?



Join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo + Giveaway and
reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.

Click for the deets:
http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-romance-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-28-30-september​


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks awesome! I signed up.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> This looks awesome! I signed up.


Sweet! It'll probably be another day before you hear back as Paypal has decided to be a dick and the issue has been escalated... *grumbles*


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I applied. But then realized I screwed up. Didn't read the last line about romance being a different promo month. Sorry. I sent a follow-up email.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I applied. But then realized I screwed up. Didn't read the last line about romance being a different promo month. Sorry. I sent a follow-up email.


I've replied but just wanted to clear this up. _If_ this multi-author cross promo giveaway is successful _then_ we'll run one a month with alternating genres. We decided to start with sci fi / fant as that is what most of the SPRT crew write and because we felt going for something even more popular like romance might be too overwhelming. Ideally we'd love to dedicate one month to mystery, thriller and suspense, another to romance and then if there is call for it maybe even non fiction or books for children or young people.

So, the more people who sign up for this one the more likely it is we'll do other genres in the following months. Most people have more than one book out in their genre so you should be fine


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I sent in a submission!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> Sweet! It'll probably be another day before you hear back as Paypal has decided to be a dick and the issue has been escalated... *grumbles*


Ahhhh, hope that gets cleared up. I love that you'll be specifically promoting to both US and UK readers. I live in the US and my UK sales lag far behind my US sales. I'd love to give my UK sales a boost.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Ahhhh, hope that gets cleared up.


Me too, I'm constantly hitting refresh on my email. That's time I could be spending hitting refresh on my Amazon sales 



Marilyn Peake said:


> I love that you'll be specifically promoting to both US and UK readers. I live in the US and my UK sales lag far behind my US sales. I'd love to give my UK sales a boost.


That's why we're focusing on the UK. I have no idea how many UK readers we'll get but it's worth a try. I'll be pimping the promo giveaway as hard as I can to UK readers via facebook ads and other places.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> That's why we're focusing on the UK. I have no idea how many UK readers we'll get but it's worth a try. I'll be pimping the promo giveaway as hard as I can to UK readers via facebook ads and other places.


Excellent! I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## BenedictPatrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Very interested in this - do you accept books that are still on preorder (and will be at the end of April)?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

batmansero said:


> That's why we're focusing on the UK. I have no idea how many UK readers we'll get but it's worth a try. I'll be pimping the promo giveaway as hard as I can to UK readers via facebook ads and other places.


Definitely a huge plus if this ends up working out! I submitted.


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

Wellp, here goes nothing!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm a little leery of submitting something and then being told the price. Is there a reason you don't tell people up front what this is going to cost?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*BenedictPatrick:*



BenedictPatrick said:


> Very interested in this - do you accept books that are still on preorder (and will be at the end of April)?


As long as it is $2.99 (and the UK equivalent) or under at the time of the promo.

*WasAnn:*



WasAnn said:


> For those of us who choose the Amazon follow, how do we get a direct link to that other than the Author page. As far as I know, there is no direct link to that. The yellow button on the author page is as direct as it gets.


Provide the link to the author page and we'll try to make it as clear as possible in the rafflecoptor that they need to click on the 'follow' button.

*brkingsolver: *



brkingsolver said:


> I'm a little leery of submitting something and then being told the price. Is there a reason you don't tell people up front what this is going to cost?


Payment is mentioned as item number 2 under _How it Works_ near the top of the post. The actual amount is listed under that in the _Requirements_ as item number 5. It was placed where it was so that interest could be built and author interest captured first. Would it be better if I included the actual amount to item number 2 under _How it Works_? Nothing unscrupulous was intended when this was drafted. We enlisted the eyeballs of several authors before posting it and this never came up.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Right, I'm please to announce that we have solved our Paypal issues and have gone through the list and sent emails and/or invoices to those who submitted their ebooks.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

Guys, any chance we can get a copy or confirmation of the submitted info? I like to keep a copy, to make sure I don't screw up prices or titles etc


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Signed up. Thank you.


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

spellscribe said:


> Guys, any chance we can get a copy or confirmation of the submitted info? I like to keep a copy, to make sure I don't screw up prices or titles etc


I can do that but it might take me a few days to get to all of those that have already been accepted. For new submissions this information will be included from now on but only if you receive an acceptance email.

If we run a promo like this again I'm seriously going to look into automating the whole process >.<


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

batmansero said:


> I can do that but it might take me a few days to get to all of those that have already been accepted. For new submissions this information will be included from now on but only if you receive an acceptance email.
> 
> If we run a promo like this again I'm seriously going to look into automating the whole process >.<


Sorry to make it harder for you 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, I got rejected. Good luck to those who entered!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

AndrewSeiple said:


> Well, I got rejected. Good luck to those who entered!


Don't feel too alone, Andrew. I was rejected, too.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We should be all up to date responding to submissions and invoices sent to those accepted. There was an even split of science fiction to fantasy but fantasy is ahead by about four. Will science fiction catch up? Well there's still a few days left to get your ebook submitted! Click here for all details.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Email is scheduled and blog post is drafted.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

jrwilson said:


> Email is scheduled and blog post is drafted.


Excellent. I'm so nervous. Are you nervous?


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Not nervous.  I have complete confidence that this will be awesome.    Also, I adore your podcasts.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

I will also post to Facebook tomorrow and share the link here.  I'll also like any Facebook posts linked here for the promo.


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

jrwilson said:


> I have complete confidence that this will be awesome.


  Me too!  I am all set to spread the word!


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Blog post, email to list, Facebook post, tweets are scheduled. It's going to be great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

For those interested in spreading the word of just want to have a squiz (look), here's the site: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sff-promo

We have banners you can download these and share: one for Facebook and one for Twitter


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Started tweeting! I'll also put a link up on Reddit, but it will have to be to a book page or it'll get taken down.
Please upvote! https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so glad someone started this thread. Aberdian, I up voted your Reddit post.

Here are my links:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/487801744747943/?type=3&theater
Tumblr:
http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/143484155258/another-kindle-giveaway-to-sell-your-soul-to-no
GooglePlus:
https://plus.google.com/104449663289091440438/posts/NVXtUwZ3Yq7

First email goes out tomorrow.


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Newsletter gone out to 5.5K subscribers. Holding thumbs.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I started to ping my social media contacts. The promo has already paid off for me--someone in Great Britain bought all three of the books in my series. Don't know who, don't know when, but thank you and enjoy the reads.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Excited to be part of the promo! Here's me on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Heather-Hamilton-Senter-author-317288951753170/


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Tweeted on a couple of accounts and put it up on Genre Reader so far today. Had a little surge in mailing list sign ups; I forgot that I'd clicked for those and was wondering what was going on..!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Email sent and posted on Facebook! Here's the link to my Facebook post:



__ https://www.facebook.com/authorandrea/posts/1022188084482975



I'll go through and comment on/like the other posts. This has been wonderful! So far, I've had 30 newsletter subscribers just from this promotion. Yippee!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's the SPRT FB post https://www.facebook.com/selfpubroundtable/posts/1036332926461128


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/perconstantine/status/725457876232200192
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/percivalconstantine/photos/a.259388957180.151197.259363122180/10153419861987181/?type=3&theater


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

And SPRT's Twitter: https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/725457427152297986


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

More pretty banners...


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

I've had 60 newsletter signups so far --- yay! Just liked everyone's facebook posts (under a different name) and will send my newsletter out early tomorrow morning. (Didn't want to send it too soon since I'd just emailed them last Saturday.)


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Jamie-Wilson-1493099857680875/

I think I am up to date with facebook liking and reddit upvoting.

49 new subscribers. Yay!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

122 subscribers thus far and an uptick in sales - yoohoo!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

One of my readers let me know that one of the links in the Rafflecopter form is broken for one of the authors. Who should I send the deets to?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Gee, does that sweating monkey's hand on Mailchimp wind anyone else up? Emails sent. 45 signups so far.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Andrea Pearson said:


> One of my readers let me know that one of the links in the Rafflecopter form is broken for one of the authors. Who should I send the deets to?


PM me


----------



## CathrynC (May 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the response to the promo! I've Facebooked and Tweeted so far ... LOVE the banner!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I sent out my newsletter, blogged and tweeted. I'll do facebook posts and likes tomorrow.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

About an hour ago, I sent out my newsletter (7,389 subscribers), Tweeted (2,159 followers), and posted on Facebook. I'm seeing great results already and am planning to submit more than one book next month. I've only recently joined Facebook. Today, I've already had 250 Page Views, 61 Page Likes, and 28 people engaging with my posts, which is a lot for me. I've also seen a spike in sales of my boxed set that's in the promo.  I liked and retweeted everyone's Facebook posts and Tweets that are listed in this thread and that I came across on Facebook and Twitter. Here are my links:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1723235471286655/?type=3&theater

Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725548371339939841


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

85 subscribers so far and 116 downloads of my free book!


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

40 more subscribers overnight, cool! No actual change in sales for the book that I've noticed, though.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Matthew Stott said:


> 40 more subscribers overnight, cool! No actual change in sales for the book that I've noticed, though.


Free tend to be more attractive in these kinds of things. If there is a next time I might make that required or maybe 99c only *shrug*


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

batmansero said:


> Free tend to be more attractive in these kinds of things. If there is a next time I might make that required or maybe 99c only *shrug*


Oh yeah, sure, when I was looking at what others had done I quickly realised I should have set it as free for a couple of days..!  Grabbing extra people to my list and potentially converting a few of them to fans is more important to me, anyway, so this is going great for me so far.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

batmansero said:


> Free tend to be more attractive in these kinds of things. If there is a next time I might make that required or maybe 99c only *shrug*


There is a reason that I don't mix the two.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Newsletter went out last night. I'm seeing some movement on my 99c book. Better than it was doing on it's own!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

batmansero said:


> Free tend to be more attractive in these kinds of things. If there is a next time I might make that required or maybe 99c only *shrug*


For some unknown reason I thought the book HAD to be free. Getting my promos mixed up. But, yeah, there was a comment on Reddit about the fact that only some books are free. That's my fault because I posted the promo on the free books page. But anyone scanning the books is more than likely going to be attracted to the free ones. It's only natural. Having said that, I'm not getting tons of downloads, so those with 99 cent books shouldn't feel they're missing out. And the promo is for mailing list signups anyway. That was a misunderstanding I had with a Rebecca Hamilton giveaway.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know what got into the Kool-Aid, but something happened last night that made almost 100 more people sign up to my mailing list. Dunno how that happened, but thanks to everyone who's boosting the signal on this promotion. This is one of the first I've done where I've seen real movement on the newsletter sign-ups. Haven't seen much of an uptick in sales or KU borrows, but I'll take every new member to my newsletter over a sale. This'll be the foundation for my next series to grow on.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

I thought it had to be free too. I extended my free run which was already running earlier in the week in order to get into the promo. I was surprised -- and a little disappointed -- to see that books were priced up to $2.99. It loses the punch of the free promo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

I've seen zero sales since this promo started. But I'm one of the ones that priced at $2.99, so that could be why. I have gotten about 40 newsletter signups, though, so that's a plus. I forgot that that was the goal of this promo and I was initially confused as to where all these signups were coming from! We'll see what the next two days bring.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

161 sign ups and some sales and increased KU - but I'm at .99 right now rather than 2.99.

If people keep posting their facebook post and we like and comment, we can drive the views on our posts up.

Here's mine again 

https://www.facebook.com/Heather-Hamilton-Senter-author-317288951753170


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

I've just sent this out to my mailing list, and also posted it in my street team and asked them to promote it.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

After hearing those nice numbers I'm jealous I didn't participate in this promo!
Do you guys plan to do another round of promo? I'd love to participate. I hope the price will still be $10.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> After hearing those nice numbers I'm jealous I didn't participate in this promo!
> Do you guys plan to do another round of promo? I'd love to participate. I hope the price will still be $10.


I'm not sure yet. This was an experiment. There are a few things I would do differently if there is a next time. Let's see how this goes


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> I'm not sure yet. This was an experiment. There are a few things I would do differently if there is a next time. Let's see how this goes


I'm seriously hoping you do another one. I had great results from this one!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm seriously hoping you do another one. I had great results from this one!


I was pondering trying a romance one next...


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

95 sign ups.  

One challenge * I think * is that some of us have participated in quite a few cross-promotions with each other already.  I imagine we share a number of subscribers.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I've had three sales of my $2.99 book and about 50 new subscribers.  This is awesome.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Another twitter to share https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/725882182011506688


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> I was pondering trying a romance one next...


Ahhhh. I don't have a romance book yet, but I'm sure lots of authors would benefit.


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in this as well with my first and only fantasy book at 99c. Only 4 sales so far, but between this and some very minimal Facebook adverts running this week, I've got 120 people signed up to my mailing list!

That's the most I've gained in the shortest length of time. May is going to be great  I'll be giving away two handbound books to one lucky subscriber.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

I've hit roughly 900 DLs for my freebie and about 130 new tiwtter followers. Happy Camper!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I just had a really cool thing happen with my Facebook Author Page. I had already been getting a steady stream of Facebook Likes from this promotion. A few minutes ago, I discovered that five people have signed up for a Marilyn Peake Author Event on Facebook. I've never created a Facebook Event, but I guess I will now. This should be fun.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Ahhhh. I don't have a romance book yet, but I'm sure lots of authors would benefit.


I don't write romance, either but what about thriller and mysteries? is there a notification sign-up to notify of future promos?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

My list more than doubled from this promo. I had 118 before. Then 120 people subscribed during the promo.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Perry Constantine said:


> My list more than doubled from this promo. I had 118 before. Then 120 people subscribed during the promo.


Yeah, I've had a similar amount sign up. If even just a few remain and check out my work, that's a win.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

jrwilson said:


> 95 sign ups.
> 
> One challenge * I think * is that some of us have participated in quite a few cross-promotions with each other already. I imagine we share a number of subscribers.


This. My last newsletter got 10 spam reports (I used to get maybe 1 tops--Mad Mini actually emailed me about it. ), so this is telling me people are getting tired of seeing what is likely the same promo from multiple authors. I try to include it with my monthly updates so my readers are getting more than just promo stuff. But, I'm going to have to think about splitting lists up or something in the future.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Have almost reached the end of the promo advertising budget. That's pretty good timing


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

105 new subscribers here.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Excited to hear everyone's results  Hope to hope in the next one! Signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

One hour left for the rafflecoptors


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Last minute decision. I've just extended the rafflecoptors until midnight Pacific time for those late night bookworms out there


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

What looks like a final total of signups of 216 -- I'm happy!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The promo and giveaway came to a close a couple of hours ago and I've drawn the four winners (2 x Kindle Paperwhites and 2 x Amazon Gift Cards), who have been informed via email.

The book that received the most clicks was Ann Christy's The In-Betweener, followed by Patty Jansen's Ambassador 1.

This was really interesting to run. There are a few things I'd do differently if we decide to run it again (maybe even a different genre as previously mentioned). Thanks to everyone who participated and shared/liked/commented the giveaway. We did good


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Excited to hear everyone's results  Hope to hope in the next one! Signed up for the newsletter.


Where's the link for the newsletter?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for running this, SPRT! I ended up getting a total of 136 new subscribers to my list and getting about 200 downloads of my free book.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

I started a new subscriber list for this promo.  I'm still getting subscribers joining.  I'm not complaining.  I'm just surprised.  Anyone else?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> Where's the link for the newsletter?


Ah there isn't one. I have noticed a lot of people have recently signed up to the SPRT site's blog though, maybe that is what they meant?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

jrwilson said:


> I started a new subscriber list for this promo. I'm still getting subscribers joining. I'm not complaining. I'm just surprised. Anyone else?


Yes, they're still trickling in. Up to 112 now.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

batmansero said:


> Ah there isn't one. I have noticed a lot of people have recently signed up to the SPRT site's blog though, maybe that is what they meant?


I don't see any subscribe button on your SF&F blog. Anyway, I do hope you'll run another giveaway in fantasy and sci-fi or at least in Mystery and Thrillers.

I\m very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it was great! I have a total of 155 new mailing list subscribers, and sold ~15 books and have a bunch of KU reads still trickling in. Drops in the bucket but the mailing list sign-ons are the gold--I'll send out the preview for my new series and even if they unsub, at least I have another 155 people to expose myself to.

Er....that didn't come out right.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks all. My husband wants me to take my time about whether or not to run another one. So I'll let you know what I've decided after what he thinks is a suitable amount of time


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Don't feel too alone, Andrew. I was rejected, too.


Ditto


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Three follow up questions for those who participated...

[list type=decimal]
[*]What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?
[*]What could be done better if there were a next time?
[*]Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?
[/list]


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

batmansero said:


> Three follow up questions for those who participated...


[list type=decimal]
[*]What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?[/list] Downloads of my permafree & mailing list signups

What could be done better if there were a next time?
 Maybe clarity over submission requirements (not sure if that's justified, will say more)

Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?
 Yes
[/list]

I had no other promos and had about 225 downloads over 27 - 29 April and 114 signups to the mailing list I created for this event, so for me it was worth it. I'm not sure if the form changed from when I originally signed up, but I thought my book had to be free.

I think it's already been said that either free or 99 cents works better if you're looking for downloads/sales. Other promos have the sole aim of mailing list signups, so having books at different prices doesn't matter so much, but it's worth making that clear from the get go. Obviously, free books are going to have the most downloads when mixed in with other prices.

The thing I liked best about this promo was its narrow focus on scifi or fantasy. I think mailing list subscribers are more likely to stick around when the author is writing in a genre they read.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Three follow up questions for those who participated...

1) What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?
Downloads of my freebie and email subscribers. I got both. The promo was well worth it in my opinion and I look forward to trying it with another freebie lead in.

2) What could be done better if there were a next time?
Better coordination of social media earlier ... letting people know how to like and comment on each other's FB posts for instance.

3) Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?
I found it to be worth it for the downloads alone. I can't remember how many mailing list sign-ups I got though.


----------



## mearle (Oct 4, 2015)

*What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?*
I wanted mailing list sign ups. I got 180ish sign ups.

*Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?*
Absolutely. 180 sign ups for $10 is a great.

*What could be done better if there were a next time?*
I think there were about 18,000+ people that entered the contest. I would have paid significantly more $$ to get the names and email addresses of all the entrants. Maybe the contest could have been set up so that people that enter have to pick a few authors to send their email address to?

I'm totally down to do another. I'd even pay $200 if you will give the info of everyone that enters the contest. Maybe a Voyager give away. Tie it to authors that have a free-be for signing up on their mailing list so people get a chance to enter the contest and they get a bunch of free books.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Because it was a cross author promo "giveaway", I thought you would be advertising free books. So I made my book free on those days, then it turned out books could be any price up to 2.99. This vastly reduced the impact of the promo.

I was coming off a big promo run and the last two days were only promoted through SPRT. I saw a big drop on downloads for those days. Whether the downloads I got were on the tail of the other days or the SPRT, I'm not sure. But I would been much better off allowing my book to go back to 0.99 and staying in the promo. Then I could haved saved up the other two free days for a promo later on. I really wish this had been more clear. I even asked for advice about this on Patty's FB group and no one there realised that the book didn't need to be free.

I'm not a fan of getting people to sign up to mailing lists who don't necessarily want to get emails from me. Having said that, I do offer people a download of a free book when they do sign up, so maybe some downloaded that. I Haven't looked at my stats on that one. I will probably need to clean my list at some point.

I have recently seen more sales & borrows in the UK. Could this be the SPRT effect? If so, then it was worth it for me as it has improved visibility in the UK. I just went back and looked at my stats for those three days and I actually had a lot of downloads (about 40) in the UK on those SPRT days, so maybe it was worth it after all.

Okay, so after all of the above, I would say it was deinfitley worth it for me in terms of visibility in the UK hich I had been lacking.

Echo the above that we needed more communication ahead of time to build excitement and encourage people to be active on social media. If you are in Patty's or EB's promo facebook groups yu'll see how excitement builds int e run up to such an event and that helps everyone get involved.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

*What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?*
Honestly, I tried it on a lark with no real expectations.  I didn't really seem to sell any extra books, but the newsletter subscribers were worth it. I started with 142, then I introduced myself, offered free books, offered a book to review, and scrubbed the list hard. I ended up with four reviews and 90 sticky subscribers. Definitely worth $10!

*What could be done better if there were a next time?*
I disagree with folks upthread --- I vastly prefer to get a smaller number of more engaged subscribers than getting the full list with no idea who might be interested in my books. So, I'd say keep it all the same.

*Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?*
Yes.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

*What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?*
I was aiming for emails and hoping to get some sales. I got a lot of email sign ups and no sales, so I guess I got half of what I wanted.

*What could be done better if there were a next time?*
Like Jane Killick stated, make a unanimous price point for all the books to level the playing field. I was one of the people that had their books at $2.99 because I thought I could make some money from this promo. I got zero sales, so that obviously didn't pan out. I wonder how many downloads I would've gotten if my book was free. Something to consider next time.

*Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?*
I think so. I got a little more than 80 subscribers, which was nice. I would've liked to get my book in front of them too, but you live and you learn. I would definitely do this promo again. Gaining 80+ new subscribers for $10 was worth it for me.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

aimeeeasterling said:


> *What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?*
> Honestly, I tried it on a lark with no real expectations.  I didn't really seem to sell any extra books, but the newsletter subscribers were worth it. I started with 142, then I introduced myself, offered free books, offered a book to review, and scrubbed the list hard. I ended up with four reviews and 90 sticky subscribers. Definitely worth $10!


With "scrubbed the list hard", you mean those who didn't engage, you deleted them? By offering a free book to review, do you introduce the ART option or just an offer to review a book?


----------



## mearle (Oct 4, 2015)

aimeeeasterling said:


> *What could be done better if there were a next time?*
> I disagree with folks upthread --- I vastly prefer to get a smaller number of more engaged subscribers than getting the full list with no idea who might be interested in my books. So, I'd say keep it all the same.


Amiee,

When I once thought this way too. Can I make a counter point?

There were 18,000+ sign ups for the contest (I think- someone correct me if I am wrong).

Let's assume that a big chunk of these peeps were just there for the contest and they don't want to read any of your stuff, or they don't want a freebie of your books, or what ever. Let's say you send a mass email out and 85% of them unsubscribe- even if you are offering them another free book. I think that is a fair estimate- it still leaves you with 2,700 new subscribers on your mailing list.

Lets put a $$ tag on that. Maybe you are a wiz on Facebook lead ads and you are getting new subscribers for 40 cents or under. I'm not- I'm getting them for about 75 cents each (which I still think is decent). So those 2,700 new subscribers is worth over $2,000 to me. And I got them very quickly (with FB they trickle in with my small daily ad budget). How much would you pay for 2,700 new subscribers? How much are you paying on Facebook?

Don't get me wrong though. I got 180 new sign ups. That is less than 6 cents a sign up. Totally awesome. But I can't help lick my lips at that 18,000 number and wish we all got a piece of that. That is why I think the next contest should give us all the emails. It can be upfront with the contest entrants (you'll get emails from all of our authors, some will offer you free books, you can read them and stay with who you like, etc...) I'd be willing to pay a lot more for those emails because the cost is already so high with other methods.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

mearle said:


> That is why I think the next contest should give us all the emails. It can be upfront with the contest entrants (you'll get emails from all of our authors, some will offer you free books, you can read them and stay with who you like, etc...) I'd be willing to pay a lot more for those emails because the cost is already so high with other methods.


Although, depending on the amount of authors, if I was looking to enter I might be put off if, say, 30 authors were then going to throw emails at me...


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

What did you want to get out of the promo and did you get it?

New subscribers, I got over a hundred, and so far none have unsubscribed, so that's great!


What could be done better if there were a next time?

As has been said, just a fixed price or free for every book entered.


Was it worth it (money spent, etc)?

Yup!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Hearing everyone's results is awesome  Thanks for sharing, and I hope I can hop into the next one!


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> With "scrubbed the list hard", you mean those who didn't engage, you deleted them? By offering a free book to review, do you introduce the ART option or just an offer to review a book?


I waited until I'd sent my four-autoresponder series, then segmented out anyone who hadn't opened at least one message. I sent a last-chance email to those folks and kept the few who emailed me back that they were still interested, then I deleted the rest.

Yes, it's possible the ones I deleted were just having a busy couple of weeks and would have opened an email later. But I like to keep my list tight and engaged...and don't want to have to pay for the next tier of subscriber numbers until I really have to.

For the review option --- I used it as a way of vetting people to join my ARC crew. In my initial email, I offered my book to anyone who thought they would have time to read and review in the next week. No, I didn't really need the book reviewed in that time frame since the sequel won't be out for nearly two months. But deadlines get people moving.

The subscribers who nibbled at that offer got a free copy of the book and an email asking them to send me a link to their review if they'd like a free review copy of book two when it came out. I use this method with all giveaway lists now, and I tend to add maybe 10% of the people who email me their review link to my ARC crew. My standards might be a little too high, but right now I'm looking for quality over quantity on that list. So if reviewers can't use capitalization and periods and just say something like "the book was great", they don't get put on the ARC list (although they do get a free review copy of book two as promised).

Phew! Long answer to short questions, I know. But hopefully it'll give you some ideas.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

mearle said:


> Amiee,
> 
> When I once thought this way too. Can I make a counter point?
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from, but I'm still on the fence about whether large numbers of less-than-focused subscribers make sense. I've got a couple of different reservations.

First, as Matthew Stott said, we'd end up with a *lot* of spam reports if all of the authors involved email all subscribers near the same time. C.J. Brightly's idea of first scrubbing the list with one email before sending it to all the authors then giving each author a day to engage the subscribers over the first month is a good compromise. (I signed up for his July promo, so can't say how that theory worked out in practice yet.) But without that layer of management, each author will potentially risk lowering their later open rates due to being more frequently filtered into spam folders after mass spam reports.

Second, I feel like this giveaway is just too broad brush to ethically give all emails to all authors. Although I read quite a few subgenres of science fiction and fantasy, I've found from chatting with my own subscribers that most readers have much more of a narrow focus. Even with readers signing up specifically for my list, I still got one irate email from someone who wanted to know where I got their address from. I know that's part and parcel of email marketing, but I like to keep my internet karma good by annoying as few readers as possible.

So far, I've felt like the most bang for my buck of targeting genre-specific subscribers is the promos from http://www.freekindlegiveaway.com/sponsor-sign-up/. I did a viral urban fantasy giveaway with them recently that yielded 5,000 subscribers that I only have to share with nine other authors. They seem significantly less engaged than the subscribers from this giveaway (probably because they didn't get to pick which authors they signed up for). And the non-open rates are a lot higher. But it's looking like I'll end up with about 2,000 engaged subscribers from that giveaway, which at the current rates would be about 2.5 cents apiece. I'm adding those subscribers to my list 200 per day so they're easier to give one-on-one attention to, but if the current review rates keep up I'll probably end up with about 25 reviews from this list as well. I suspect this kind of service is what you're looking for and it makes more sense from both a reader and a writer's point of view since it's much more genre focused. (The prize is a bestselling book within the genre in question.)


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Looking for another way to promote your Romance ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo Giveaway and reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.*

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/the-self-publishing-roundtable-sprt-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-romance/

_Please read the details carefully as they have changed since the Sci-Fi Fantasy promo giveaway_​
_special characters, all caps and excessive punctuation are not allowed in topic subjects, thanks. See Forum Decorum. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The first round of acceptance emails went out last night along with the invoices. I have another twenty to go through that came in overnight.

There is no minimum word count required and we're happy to include any type of romance including: Sci-Fi Romance, Sweet Romance, Erotic Romance, LGBT+ Romance, Romantic Comedy, Steampunk Romance, Shifter Romance, NA Romance, etc.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

aimeeeasterling said:


> C.J. Brightly's idea of first scrubbing the list with one email before sending it to all the authors then giving each author a day to engage the subscribers over the first month is a good compromise. (I signed up for his July promo, so can't say how that theory worked out in practice yet.)


What is this giveaway? Can you provide a link?
I personally think that as long as I don't exceed Mailchimp's 2000 subscribers, I won't delete subscribers. Also, I've seen (at least on my Mailchimp stats) that the stats are not accurate sometimes. MC reports no open rates but the subscriber emailed me, etc. 
I have one last question regarding the ARC: in your 4 email autoresponders, do you offer the ARC in your first ever email or in the, say, third or fourth email? I guess, you're offering Half Wolf to your subscribers for a review, right?
I recently participated and paid for a NoiseTrade giveaway: for $75 they featured the first part of my book in their email list. I'm still getting subscribers. I got 120, the open rates are 34.5% and the open rates -- 64.5%.
But this promo was much, much cheaper and delivered a higher volume of subscribers. I'm sure I'll get a few more from NT but I want badly to participate in the SPRT giveaway.
E.B. Brown's promo is not bad, too: for $15 I got at least 40+ subscribers + a few hundred downloads and some sales from that subscribers subsequently.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We're running a romance version of this giveaway but with some tweaks. Here's the page with the details: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/the-self-publishing-roundtable-sprt-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-romance/


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you plan in the upcoming months to run suspense/fantasy giveaways?


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> What is this giveaway? Can you provide a link?
> 
> I have one last question regarding the ARC: in yoru 4 email autoresponders, do you offer the ARC in your first ever email or in the, say, third or fourth email? I guess, you're offering Half Wolf to your subscribers for a review, right?


C.J. Brightley's promos crop up from time to time. Here's an old link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=231204.0. I'm afraid you'll have to keep your eyes peeled for the next one.

To answer your autoresponder question, here's a quick summary of what I send to my new giveaway subscribers:
[list type=decimal]
[*]My usual free books --- a permafree and a spinoff in my first series.
[*]The ARC opportunity I mentioned above (currently for Half Wolf, but I'll probably change it soon because I'm getting lots of reviews).
[*]Fun stuff (a quiz and a survey)
[*]Finally ask them to buy something --- the book that came after the permafree
[/list]

Hope that helps!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> Do you plan in the upcoming months to run suspense/fantasy giveaways?


Yes.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Subscribers and sales - no complaints from me!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Feedback we received after running the sci-fi / fant promo was that a Facebook Group for the participating authors would have been nice. That way we could keep everyone up to date and share links, likes and comments during the promo. So, we've set one up for those who are participating


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We currently have 48 romance ebooks confirmed with more being added daily. 18 days left to sign up to be in the cross promo.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/the-self-publishing-roundtable-sprt-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-romance/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

batmansero said:


> Feedback we received after running the sci-fi / fant promo was that a Facebook Group for the participating authors would have been nice. That way we could keep everyone up to date and share links, likes and comments during the promo. So, we've set one up for those who are participating


Glad I saw this. I missed the email!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We currently have 62 romance ebooks in the promo. The deadline for submissions is 18 June.

Here's the link again: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/the-self-publishing-roundtable-sprt-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-romance/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The submission form has been seeing a lot of use. We now have 82 confirmed romance ebooks in the promo. Still awaiting payment for 14!

This is gonna be epic!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Sorry I'm confused. Do you mean the book has to be free on 6/22, 6/23, and 6/24, -- all 3 days? Or one of the days between those days?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

AlexaKang said:


> Sorry I'm confused. Do you mean the book has to be free on 6/22, 6/23, and 6/24, -- all 3 days? Or one of the days between those days?


I'm sorry I missed this (have sent PM as well). Yes, the book will need to be free for all three days. I'll look at changing the wording so it's less confusing.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

FYI the submission form is closed. We have 99 confirmed ebooks with a possible 11 more to be added after payment has been received. Payment must be received by the end of today though.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

aimeeeasterling said:


> C.J. Brightley's promos crop up from time to time. Here's an old link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=231204.0. I'm afraid you'll have to keep your eyes peeled for the next one.
> 
> To answer your autoresponder question, here's a quick summary of what I send to my new giveaway subscribers:
> [list type=decimal]
> ...


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Hi!  I remember seeing this but I hadn't published my SF work yet and it was too soon.  

Yet now I have 3 in the series up.  My questions are:
will you be running SF again or SF/Fantasy again?
Do you have a potential list of dates/topics?
For self promo that is great, but if you only charge $10 while that may cover costs does that also cover the stress you go through with this?  So the question is, did you consider bumping up the price and modify the giveaway so that all the emails are handed over at the end?  

Just asking cause I am curious and hopefully catch the next!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

tomgermann said:


> will you be running SF again or SF/Fantasy again?


We will 



tomgermann said:


> Do you have a potential list of dates/topics?


We're thinking of running Mystery / Thriller / Suspense in July and Sci Fi and/or Fantasy in August.



tomgermann said:


> For self promo that is great, but if you only charge $10 while that may cover costs does that also cover the stress you go through with this? So the question is, did you consider bumping up the price and modify the giveaway so that all the emails are handed over at the end?


Jebus... the stress... we have considered upping the price, especially considering PayPal takes a fee as well. We wanted to see how well the promos ended up being before we made a decision. If it does go up it'll probably only be $15. Some genres, however, might perform better than others, so we'll see.

About collecting the emails for newsletter sign ups. We're doing that now for the Romance promo, asking readers to leave their email address for any of the authors they're interested in. Authors won't get every single one, just those who indicated they would like to be added to the specific author's email list. I'll be cutting and pasting from the CSV file. With the Sci-Fi / Fantasy one the entrants were sent direct to each author's sign up page and to include their email address in the Rafflecoptor as proof that they had done it. Now that might work if I was doing a giveaway just for me, I'd be easily able to verify that the email was on my mailing list. But that wasn't possible to check with 50 authors and would hold up announcing the winners. I figure that by collecting their email addresses and then distributing them to the proper author would ensure the winners had adhered to the rules.

I'm toying with the idea of running all genres in the same month, maybe sprinkled throughout the month. We'll see


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> We're thinking of running Mystery / Thriller / Suspense in July and Sci Fi and/or Fantasy in August.


That would be awesome!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The promo and giveaway are live and will be until the end of 24 June 2016. We'd be immensely grateful for anyone willing to share, tweet, FB, etc our promo.

Click to share on Facebook
Click to share on

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745779480363339776
The website for the promo and giveaway is here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/promo/romance.html


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I'm so bummed I had to miss this.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

AlexaKang said:


> I'm so bummed I had to miss this.


Don't feel too bad Alexa. We'll run it again. Promise


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Results have been delightful so far!


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

Gabriella West said:


> Results have been delightful so far!


ditto


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Results have been AMAZING! I made it to #407 in the free store and am seeing a handful of follow-on sales here and there.

Also facebooked the link and AFAIK, there aren't many people in my feed who were aware of it from other authors, so I'm guessing this is fertile ground.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Well... that was interesting 

Here are the stats / results of the three day Promo and Giveaway:

58GB in traffic
19,227 unique IPs visited the site
3,764 was the highest click through for an eBook
1,249 was the lowest click through for an eBook
485 subscribed to the promo itself
6,059 unique IPs hit the US/RoW* Giveaway page
58,376 entries in the US/RoW* Giveaway
605 unique IPs for the UK Giveaway page
2,771 entries into the UK Giveaway

The winners have been drawn and emailed.


.....


So yeah, that was...


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

I was very pleased with this promo.

My best rank was:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #155 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters

Thanks!!!


----------



## Constant Reader (Jun 28, 2011)

Made it to #62 free, very pleased with the results.


----------



## DSwenson (Aug 2, 2014)

Are you planning to do another fantasy/scifi X-promo? What's the best way to find out about it in time to participate?


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

I had a great promo. Lot's of free downloads, but not many sales yet. But I did receive some lovely emails from my mailing list & facebook friends thanking me for introducing them to some great new authors. All in all, a win!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

DSwenson said:


> Are you planning to do another fantasy/scifi X-promo? What's the best way to find out about it in time to participate?


I've created a new mailing list for authors to sign up for and get notifications about upcoming promos. Here's the link: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/promo/author-signup.html

July will be Mystery / Thriller / Suspense but we'll definitely have Sci-Fi / Fantasy in August


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Mystery / Thriller / Suspense ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also boughts?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo & Giveaway and reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-mystery-thriller-and-suspense

​


----------



## ShannonHumphrey (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this. Just in time for a new thriller project I'm wading into. Will check it out.


----------



## ShannonHumphrey (May 9, 2016)

Checked out the requirements and I'm interested to know what "genre specific" cover entails? Psychological thrillers look so vastly different, and don't seem to come in one flavor or brand like scifi/fantasy with lots of color and space/tech/supernatural elements tied in.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We'll be using the covers in the top 100 psychological thrillers on Amazon as a loose guide.


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Does this promo include cozy mystery?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

GhostGirlWriter said:


> Does this promo include cozy mystery?


Yip. Mystery, thrillers and suspense of all flavours


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome! Submitted the sign-up form.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I have one big question and complaint: why all books MUST be free? Sure, the books will get (relevant) also-boughts but considering the high volume of freebies, the percentage of books actually being read will be very low. The previous giveaway -- the Fantasy one included free and bargain books, even books at 2.99 and a lot of the authors reported of happy sales. And sales mean money and even though the giveaway costs little, sales are sales, period. 
Will the August giveaway be again for free books only? I was so sorry I didn't participate in the May fantasy giveaway after I read the awesome number of subscribers and sales but this FREE BOOK requirement is a major no-no for me, although I'm not yet certain whether I'll participate or not. How much freebies can I expect if I submit my book?
Also, my book is a strange mish-up of legal thriller/contemporary, mystery and magical realism/fantasy. In short, the genre is supernatural suspense The title is  Alice in Sinland (the first in my sig).


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd rather you not up the price for the giveaways


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Would romantic suspense qualify for this?


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Definitely want to do this again. I had excellent results with the last fantasy/sci-fi promo.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Antara Mann said:


> I have one big question and complaint: why all books MUST be free? Sure, the books will get (relevant) also-boughts but considering the high volume of freebies, the percentage of books actually being read will be very low. The previous giveaway -- the Fantasy one included free and bargain books, even books at 2.99 and a lot of the authors reported of happy sales. And sales mean money and even though the giveaway costs little, sales are sales, period.
> Will the August giveaway be again for free books only? I was so sorry I didn't participate in the May fantasy giveaway after I read the awesome number of subscribers and sales but this FREE BOOK requirement is a major no-no for me, although I'm not yet certain whether I'll participate or not. How much freebies can I expect if I submit my book?
> Also, my book is a strange mish-up of legal thriller/contemporary, mystery and magical realism/fantasy. In short, the genre is supernatural suspense The title is Alice in Sinland (the first in my sig).


This promo and last month's are for free ebooks. Next month we may trial 99c ebooks. During the Sci-Fi / Fantasy promo which was any price $2.99 or under, those who priced free or 99c saw more downloads/sales than those who priced higher. We decided that making all ebooks the same price would help level the playing field. The Romance promo proved that. Obviously the higher up on the page you are the more views your ebook will get. Providing the sub-genre tabs also helps those lower down on the main page as it sifts out what readers aren't interested in and moves those lower ebooks up to the top. Feedback from authors and readers on this has been extremely positive. Romance exceeded everyone's expectations. We had more ebooks in the promo than the Sci-Fi / Fantasy one, more authors, more mailing lists and social media followers to eyeball the ebooks. Most people will pick and choose what interests them, while some will download ALL THE EBOOKS. Readers also love a deal.

Alice in Sinland would be accepted. From the looks of it, it's just like you say Supernatural Suspense.

I hope my above rambling helps


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TaraCrescent said:


> Would romantic suspense qualify for this?


Yes


----------



## Iain Ryan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I submitted a cozy mystery.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

batmansero said:


> This promo and last month's are for free ebooks. Next month we may trial 99c ebooks. During the Sci-Fi / Fantasy promo which was any price $2.99 or under, those who priced free or 99c saw more downloads/sales than those who priced higher. We decided that making all ebooks the same price would help level the playing field. The Romance promo proved that. Obviously the higher up on the page you are the more views your ebook will get. Providing the sub-genre tabs also helps those lower down on the main page as it sifts out what readers aren't interested in and moves those lower ebooks up to the top. Feedback from authors and readers on this has been extremely positive. Romance exceeded everyone's expectations. We had more ebooks in the promo than the Sci-Fi / Fantasy one, more authors, more mailing lists and social media followers to eyeball the ebooks. Most people will pick and choose what interests them, while some will download ALL THE EBOOKS. Readers also love a deal.
> 
> Alice in Sinland would be accepted. From the looks of it, it's just like you say Supernatural Suspense.
> 
> I hope my above rambling helps


Yes, I figured that out too (at least, I guessed so). It'll be great to compare the free and 99c promo. I'll say 99c is better than free books unless one gets a BookBub ad for a free book. Freebies also can move the needle but one needs A TON of free downloads. 
Yes, the genre is supernatural suspense, indeed.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

By the way, when should I expect confirmation and to make payment?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Soon. I'm going through them all today


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

All of the ones that have been submitted have been responded to.

Please be extra careful when you input your contact email address as so far two of them have been typo'd or missing characters. Luckily they were easy to work out


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The site was down for awhile but it's back up now. So, if you haven't already signed up...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-mystery-thriller-and-suspense


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Just submitted my first in series. It's already scheduled to be free on the required dates.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet!

We currently have 43 ebooks confirmed for the promo.

Interested? You've got until the 24th to submit your ebook. Details here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-mystery-thriller-and-suspense/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Last day for submissions. So far we have 46 mystery / thriller / suspense ebooks for the promo!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-mystery-thriller-and-suspense


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Facebook, Twitter & Google+. Please like/share/retweet, +1 etc. etc. etc. 

https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/posts/921763211269336
https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1/status/758222954861780992
https://plus.google.com/+JennyGreenFreelance/posts/QBuU9gfeDqX

Also, Redditors, please upvote. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/KindleFreebies/
https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Sending this to my shiny new crosspromo-dedicated newsletter tonight.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Just sent out my newsletter (7,057 subscribers), posted on Facebook and Tweeted. Here are my links:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1762531134023755&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758265791686938625


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Have posted on my website, Facebook, Twitter, and my Goodreads blog. Here are some links:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/photos/pb.1027810367294886.-2207520000.1469630728./1039184819490774/?type=3&theater

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758283697846190080%5B%2Furl


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

If you're not part of the promo but would like to help out, then please feel free to share any of the links posted in this thread.

Want pretty things?

FB friendly - http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/FB-MTS-banner.jpg
Twitter friendly - http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/TWIT-MTS-banner.jpg
600 x 314 - http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/medium-MTS-banner.jpg

Here's the link to the promo and giveaway: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/promo/mystery-thriller-suspense.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Update: I sent out my newsletter notifying everyone on my mailing list about the promo. Yesterday, two people on the list emailed me back and thanked me for letting them know about the promo. They also promised to pass the information along to their (several thousand) friends. I was pretty happy to hear that. More eyes on our books!
Meanwhile, I've retweeted everybody who's posted a link here and shared their Facebook posts as well. I'll be working the social media again tonight, so if anyone else has a link or two they want to share, let me know. I'll be happy to retweet and share some more Facebook posts.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's the SPRT social media to share

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/selfpubroundtable/photos/a.983321138428974.1073741828.686041451490279/1097960510298369/?type=3&theater
Twitter: https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/758444365131845632


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

batmansero said:


> Here's the SPRT social media to share
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/selfpubroundtable/photos/a.983321138428974.1073741828.686041451490279/1097960510298369/?type=3&theater
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/758444365131845632


Just gave you a re-tweet and shared your Facebook post.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Not our genre, but I RT'd it anyway, because indies <3


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Not our genre, but I RT'd it anyway, because indies <3


  Thanks! Just gave your pinned tweet an RT.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

V.P. said:


> Thanks! Just gave your pinned tweet an RT.


Thank you so much!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Science-Fiction / Fantasy / Horror ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also boughts?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo Giveaway and reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-science-fiction-fantasy-horror
​


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't remember which book I had in the last promo. Where can I find out?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I have the spreadsheet open: Ambassador 1: Seeing Red


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I submitted a different one.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Terrific!  I enjoyed the last promo.  I submitted my permafree fantasy (which is not the same as the book I had last time).


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, I just signed up.

If you want more signups in the future, consider limiting it to two days. Many authors will only have five days available for their KU Select period, and may not have days to spare.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TromboneAl said:


> Thanks, I just signed up.
> 
> If you want more signups in the future, consider limiting it to two days. Many authors will only have five days available for their KU Select period, and may not have days to spare.


Thanks TromboneAl, I'll take that into consideration. I'm not sure but you might be the first person to bring that up.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The promo is over and the winners of the giveaway have been contacted. Already two of the four winners have received their prizes.
The authors involved will be receiving all of the relevant info via email over the next few days so my poor little wrists won't fall off with all the copying and pasting.

Thank you to everyone involved. To everyone who tweeted, FBed, emailed, blogged, shared, liked, etc, this promo would be nothing if it weren't for the effort each of us put in. So cheers 

Now... it's time to get ready for August's Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror promo and giveaway!
http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-science-fiction-fantasy-horror/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Curse you TromboneAl for destroying Hubble!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

batmansero said:


> The promo is over and the winners of the giveaway have been contacted. Already two of the four winners have received their prizes.
> The authors involved will be receiving all of the relevant info via email over the next few days so my poor little wrists won't fall off with all the copying and pasting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone involved. To everyone who tweeted, FBed, emailed, blogged, shared, liked, etc, this promo would be nothing if it weren't for the effort each of us put in. So cheers
> ...


I had fantastic results from the July promo and submitted a different book to the August promo. Thanks so much for all your hard work on this!


----------



## BookishDreams (Apr 12, 2016)

Just signed up. I was waiting for a chance to use my remaining free days until I pull the title out of KU, and this seems like the perfect opportunity


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I only have two unsubscribes to my welcome email from the 200+ email addresses. I'm really happy with the quality of the subscribers. Thanks everyone for making this promo a success.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I also had only two unsubscribes though I expected more people to agree to write a review for my book in exchange for receiving the prequel. let's hope some of the peeps will turn into reviewers and buyers.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We currently have 33 ebooks confirmed for the Sci-Fi, Fantasy & Horror promo. However, the more ebooks and authors we have the greater our reach and richer the rewards. So if you could please spare a moment of your time to share / retweet then you'd be an awesome person.

Here's the links:
Facebook

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759585402063691776Google+

Remember, awesome people share and retweet


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Submissions will be closing in a few hours. Don't wait until the last minute!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprts-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-science-fiction-fantasy-horror


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great. Nice effects.

One minor thing that doesn't need fixing, but you might consider for next time (sorry, I'm a feedback-aholic).

I interpreted "Sci-Fi & Fantasy Romance" as "(Sci-Fi) and (Fantasy Romance)" rather than "(Sci-Fi and Fantasy) Romance." IOW, some Sci-Fi fans will go there without realizing that science fiction has its own page (as I did).

Here's graphic I might use in my newsletter, with a heading of "All These Books are Free!"


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TromboneAl said:


> I interpreted "Sci-Fi & Fantasy Romance" as "(Sci-Fi) and (Fantasy Romance)" rather than "(Sci-Fi and Fantasy) Romance." IOW, some Sci-Fi fans will go there without realizing that science fiction has its own page (as I did).


I was a little overzealous with my use of ampersands. I shall ponder a better alternative...


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Arghhh...I just unchecked the auto-renew box in Select, and my book has been immediately withdrawn from Select, including the free promo due to start in a few hours!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

And the promo is live!

If you're an author involved in the promo then please feel free to share them here in case anyone on Kboards would like to share / like / retweet 

If you'd like to help spread the word then we won't stop you 

Here's the page with all the free ebooks: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/promo/scifi-fantasy-horror.html

And some pretty banners! Please do not hotlink >.<

SFFH leaderboard: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/sffh-leaderboard.jpg
Horror specific FB friendly image: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/FB-horror-xpromo.jpg
Horror specific Twitter friendly image: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/TWIT-horror-xpromo.jpg
SFF Twitter friendly image: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/TWIT-sffh-xpromo.jpg
SFF FB friendly image: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/FB-sffh-xpromo.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

On Reddit Free Books. https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/
Please upvote!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/photos/a.767324893379836.1073741828.756646367781022/943017559143901/?type=3&theater
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1/status/768400571942395905
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+JennyGreenFreelance/posts/J8W6vFtzrYh


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Shared and upvoted 

Here's the SPRT Twitter: https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/768410810762661888
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105300319990955979412/posts/h46qsBxm54k
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/selfpubroundtable/photos/a.983321138428974.1073741828.686041451490279/1120417508052669/?type=3&theater


----------



## AnnaB (May 14, 2016)

Unlurking to comment that from my end the page took quite long to load for the first time and doesn't seem functional (nothing displayed at the bottom, the links to the different categories don't do anything).










Windows 10, current version of Firefox, no ad-blocker.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you have Javascript disabled on your browser? That's usually why the book covers don't turn up.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent out my newsletter this afternoon. Here are my Facebook and Twitter announcements:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1775677182709150&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768634737233530880


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

batmansero said:


> Do you have Javascript disabled on your browser? That's usually why the book covers don't turn up.


If you have a slow internet connection, the page will often go belly-up at the stage where the images just refuse to load. Just click the reload button.

Anyway, my newsletter went out.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

This has been a pretty impressive promo. Thank you for organising 
First day results for Independence:
Over 800 downloads
#176 in free
#1 in space marine, space fleet, and scifi short reads


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

And we're done!

Thank you to the authors who participated and to anyone who helped spread the word.

Right, now that this is out of the way it's time to get next month's promo sorted...


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, Bat Man.

I got a total of 738 downloads. Had the promo cost $10, that would have come out to 1.4 cents per download. Only BookBub (.9 cents/download) was a better bargain. RobinReads was 2 cents per download (different books, however).

I'm looking at the list of 268 potential subscribers, deciding how to aggressively weed out the ones who aren't really into me.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Romance ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also-boughts?



Join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo + Giveaway and
reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.

Click for the deets:
http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-romance-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-28-30-september​


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

No actual limit, however, since this is our more popular promo we're being a little extra picky.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Batmansero--

I've merged all of your cross-promotional advertising threads into a single thread.[br][br]You're welcome to promote your business here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Batmansero:
I'd love to join the promo, but my book is in KU and I'm using my free days in early September.
I can offer the BookFunnel link. Will that work?
Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Arrgghh. I'm in KU too and my marketing schedule keeps not aligning with this. I really want to participate but will again have to wait for the next one.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Ethan Jones said:


> Hi Batmansero:
> I'd love to join the promo, but my book is in KU and I'm using my free days in early September.
> I can offer the BookFunnel link. Will that work?
> Thanks,
> Ethan


This question has come up a few times. We're only promoting Amazon ebooks atm. We may consider branching out at a later date but since there's usually just one person handling all the behind the scenes stuff we're keeping it simple for now. I hope you understand.



AlexaKang said:


> Arrgghh. I'm in KU too and my marketing schedule keeps not aligning with this. I really want to participate but will again have to wait for the next one.


We don't have any other romance promos scheduled for the rest of the year but what's your sub genre? Maybe it'll fit into the October or November promos. We're thinking of doing a Halloween type promo for end of October, which will be Halloweeny, horror and perhaps paranormal. End of November will be Christmas-themed and any genre. We typically aim for near the end of the month but might change it up next year.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

batmansero said:


> This question has come up a few times. We're only promoting Amazon ebooks atm. We may consider branching out at a later date but since there's usually just one person handling all the behind the scenes stuff we're keeping it simple for now. I hope you understand.
> We don't have any other romance promos scheduled for the rest of the year but what's your sub genre? Maybe it'll fit into the October or November promos. We're thinking of doing a Halloween type promo for end of October, which will be Halloweeny, horror and perhaps paranormal. End of November will be Christmas-themed and any genre. We typically aim for near the end of the month but might change it up next year.


My sub-genre is historical fiction so it won't fit with anything you got planned. Next year is ok. I could have done it except my last in series is coming out at the end of Oct. I'm planning a stack promo for early Nov so I can't use up the free days before then. 

My Book one would actually be a great feel-good holiday type book though, even though it's not a Christmas theme.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

AlexaKang said:


> My sub-genre is historical fiction so it won't fit with anything you got planned. Next year is ok. I could have done it except my last in series is coming out at the end of Oct. I'm planning a stack promo for early Nov so I can't use up the free days before then.


We're happy to take later in series (for the romance promos only) if they're standalones and state that in the blurb.



AlexaKang said:


> My Book one would actually be a great feel-good holiday type book though, even though it's not a Christmas theme.


It can be any of the festivals celebrated over that time. I'm not religious myself, so when I say Christmas it only means that time of the year when everyone gives / gets presents and you have to spend time with family but there's usually a cheesecake and a lot of other food.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay, I'll be submitting a different book, a lesbian historical romance. It's had no promo since 2015, so this should work out well.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

batmansero said:


> We're happy to take later in series (for the romance promos only) if they're standalones and state that in the blurb.
> It can be any of the festivals celebrated over that time. I'm not religious myself, so when I say Christmas it only means that time of the year when everyone gives / gets presents and you have to spend time with family but there's usually a cheesecake and a lot of other food.


No. My story is a continuous series although soft cliff hangers.

It's not "inspirational read" either. I meant it's good holiday read because it's happy and HEA.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

AlexaKang said:


> No. My story is a continuous series although soft cliff hangers.
> 
> It's not "inspirational read" either. I meant it's good holiday read because it's happy and HEA.


Whoops my bad.



Gabriella West said:


> Yay, I'll be submitting a different book, a lesbian historical romance. It's had no promo since 2015, so this should work out well.


Yours will be our first lesbian romance! I'll have to put word out so we can get more and make it worth your while


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We currently have 104 romance ebooks confirmed for the promo and giveaway. We're hoping for 200!

The flavours of romance we have are: contemporary, shifters, rockstars, military, regency, aliens, m/m, f/f, black, time travel, suspense, comedic, sweet, erotic...

You have until the 23rd to sign up, so get in now! This promo is going to be crazy insane!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-romance-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-28-30-september/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty pic....



Still time to get your ebook in: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-romance-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-28-30-september/
​


----------



## NadiaElyse (Jun 7, 2016)

Submitted my book yesterday, this looks cool!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Nadia. Glad to have you join us


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice pic. Can't wait for this one!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Nice pic. Can't wait for this one!


Nor can I and there are 133 of us so far! Just a few more days until we close submissions...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-romance-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-28-30-september/


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

I love that pic! Looks great!


----------



## Lora_Richardson (Jun 12, 2016)

batmansero said:


> We currently have 104 romance ebooks confirmed for the promo and giveaway. We're hoping for 200!
> 
> The flavours of romance we have are: contemporary, shifters, rockstars, military, regency, aliens, m/m, f/f, black, time travel, suspense, comedic, sweet, erotic...
> 
> ...


This sounds like a fantastic promotion! I'm curious if you think it would be appropriate for a young adult romance?

Lora


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Lora_Richardson said:


> This sounds like a fantastic promotion! I'm curious if you think it would be appropriate for a young adult romance?


Hi Lora, we don't currently have any YA romance titles in the promo. If we did then I would recommend it but since we don't it wouldn't really be fair on you as their aren't any YA authors to cross promo with. But it's up to you


----------



## Lora_Richardson (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know, and good luck with the promo!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Submissions are closed. We have 150 total for this promo and it goes live in two days!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We're coming up to the last day for this promo. So you still have time to find your next book boyfriend! Or maybe 149 of them...



http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/promo​


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Halloweeny
(Halloween Holiday Themed, Horror, Supernatural or Paranormal) ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also-boughts?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo + Giveaway
and reap the benefits of cross promoting with other authors in your genre.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-halloweeny-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-29-31-october

​


----------



## DexyDoo (Jul 12, 2016)

batmansero said:


> [size=16pt]Looking for another way to promote your Halloweeny
> (Halloween Holiday Themed, Horror, Supernatural or Paranormal) ebook?


I would love to join in on this, but am wondering if we can provide an Instafreebie link instead of an Amazon link. I don't have any halloweeny books free on Amazon, but I do on Instafreebie.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

DexyDoo said:


> I would love to join in on this, but am wondering if we can provide an Instafreebie link instead of an Amazon link. I don't have any halloweeny books free on Amazon, but I do on Instafreebie.


Amazon only I'm afraid.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Submissions for the promo close on the 24th.

We currently have 49 confirmed ebooks and counting 

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-halloweeny-multi-author-cross-promo-giveaway-29-31-october​


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Our Halloweeny Promo and Kindle Giveaway is now live until end of 31 October!

Please take a moment to share our FB post and tweet.

FB: https://www.facebook.com/selfpubroundtable/posts/1179753538785732

Twitter: https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable/status/792493191379378176

Thank you kindly for your support


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Christmas themed (any genre) ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also-boughts?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo + Giveaway

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-christmas-multi-author-cross-promo-25-27-november
​


----------



## Lorance (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a question about the contest emails you collect. I understand those are dripped out to the participating authors to prevent readers from getting blitzed by newsletters. How do you determine what order the authors receive those emails, and how long before the last author receives them? Thanks!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorance said:


> I have a question about the contest emails you collect. I understand those are dripped out to the participating authors to prevent readers from getting blitzed by newsletters. How do you determine what order the authors receive those emails, and how long before the last author receives them? Thanks!


I sort the spreadsheet I get from Rafflecoptor into alphabetical order by the sign up request. This doesn't necessarily mean alphabetical order but it is somewhat close. One exception is if I know the author has also submitted another book under a pen name then I might group the two together in an email. Or if someone has made a plea for it early as they have a new release coming out in the next day or so.

How long it takes depends on the number of authors. I took about 7 days to do it for the Romance promo and there was approximately 150 authors in that one. The Halloweeny one I finished sending out earlier today. Due to life though most of those went out the past two days. So... four days?

It's only a rough attempt to cut down on heaps of emails for readers as some authors will get onto it asap while others will wait for a new release or something.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for another way to promote your Christmas themed (any genre) ebook?

Want to grow your mailing list?

Want relevant also-boughts?

Then join the SPRT Multi-Author Cross Promo + Giveaway

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/join-our-christmas-multi-author-cross-promo-25-27-november
​


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The Christmas Promo and Kindle Fire Giveaway is now live!

If you'd like to help support the authors involved then please share on social media.

Facebook

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802416804601573376
Cheers in advance


----------

